# new lamb, splayed legs



## emilypaonia (Apr 2, 2011)

my new little bum lamb seems to have a problem with his joints.  his kness won't straighten, even when i try to bend them, the joints just seem to stop and leg is bent.  the problem is mostly in the front legs, but the back legs are a little weird too.  he seems to get around ok though.  he is one day old, just got him today from my friends farm.  i have heard of navel ill/joint ill and maybe i should administer pennicilin?

Thanks for your help!


----------

